# Td 90718



## dianacampbell (Jul 19, 2013)

when 90718 Td is given for a laceration which code is primary code for medicare?

The laceration then the V06.1

It was just explained to me that the laceration codes are linked to Medicare Part B and the V codes are linked to Medicare Part D. Which means if we submit a claim with the V code first it will always deny out or go to patient. Even our appeals deny with the V code first.

anyone have any more information on this?


----------



## catkinson80 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Billing to Medicare*

If the patient is coming in with an injury/laceration you will use that as the DX to MCR. If the patient is just wanting the vaccination that has to go through part D. Always have the patient fill out an ABN to cover yourself if MCR denies for any reason.


----------

